# سفر حزقيال والاب متى المسكين



## apostle.paul (4 فبراير 2012)

*كثيرا ما نجد المسلمين يضعون صفحة من كتاب النبوة والانبياء للاب متى المسكين صفحة 226 مقتبسين منه جملة فى اخر الصفحة كالاتى

وسوف يصدم القارئ المتحفظ استخدام اللغة القبيحة الفاحشة فى احط معناها وصورها

لكن تكملة الكلام الذى اراد ان يخفيه المسلم عمدا مع سبق الاصرار والترصد يؤكد ما قولناه ويحسم الامر العلامة الاب متى المسكين فيقول فى مجمل كلامه فى  صفحة  226و 227 الاتى  


**وسوف يصدم القارئ المتحفظ استخدام اللغة القبيحة الفاحشة فى احط معناها وصورها فى مخاطبة اهل اسرائيل وذلك تمثيلا للشعب ومجازا يعبر به عن اعمال الشعب مع تمثيلات شائنة لخيانته ولكن صبرا فان اسرائيل معروف ان الله صار عريسها الاوحد اى رجلها بمعنى الكلمة مسئولا عن الاكل والشرب والزراعة والحصاد وحماية البلاد من الاعداء ان كانت جيوش امم او وحوشا او اوبئة فتاكة فكان اشد قربا وحدبا لاسرائيل من الزوج للزوجة والاولاد بل نقول كان عريس اسرائيل الذى نفتخر به ونتعظم به وقد وهبهم هبات جسدية وروحية استطاعوا بها ان يهزموا كل اعدائهم 

فاصبحت خيانة العريس محسوبة فى لغة التوارة انها زنى ولكنى زنى قبيحا نجسا فاحشا فالزنى يكون له سبب ما الا زنى اسرائيل من وراء عريسها فهو زنى بلا اى سبب كونها متمردة وفاحشة واقبح من القباحة فالله يعاملها ويخاطبها كامراة خائنة واغاظته وعدبت ضد الله كل العبادات التى يدخل فيها الزنى والنجاسة فعلى القارئ ان يعبر على كل الاوصاف فى نبوة حزقيال بالاسى والحزن لان ثمن الزنى وترك الله كان مرعبا بكل رعب فكل مصيبة فى الدنيا حاقت بهم وكل انتقام مريع نزل بهم والرب قد سد اذنبه واغمض عينيه عن صراخهم فصاروا بلا سند ارعبة وعشرون اصحاحا يفتتح بهم حزقيال نبوته عليهم فيها كل وساخة الزنا وفحشاء الانسان هذا من جهه الانسان وكل غضب وعقاب بكل انواع العذابات المعروفة من جهه الله وتبتدئ هذة الاصحاحات كما تنتهى بلا اى بارقة رحمة الا بالوعد البعيد البعيد بان بقية ستبقى منهم بعد ان يرذلهم ويفرقهم على كل الامم الاف السنين حتى يفنى من قبلها ما تعملته وما صنعته .*

*والذى نخرج به من هذة الاصحاحات ايها القارئ العزيز ان الله صعب , صعب ومريع جدا وويل وويل لمن يستهين بلطفه وطول اناته هذا نقوله لانفسنا التى عاشت فى دلال المسيح الذى لم يشفق على ابنه وجعله يقبل الاهانة والضرب والتعذيب والتشهير والفضيحة والصليب وتقطيع الجسد بالمسامير ويتركه معلقا فى الهواء حتى يلفظ انفاسه ليرفعنا من حالة كحالة اسرائيل التى خانته نحن الامم هذا امر مرعب ويحتاج الى وقفة تأمل لنقرر نوع الحياة التى سنحياها تحت اسمه وكرامته وتحت وصاياه *
*
المسلم الامين جدا اللى امانته فاقت كل حدود اقتبس جملة من خمس كلمات فى صفحة لكتاب 363 صفحة وتعمد مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ان يخفى شرح الاب متى المسكين للقضية لاهوتيا 


*


----------



## حنا السرياني (4 فبراير 2012)

*رخص النبي من الكذب في ثلاث : في الحرب ، و في الإصلاح بين الناس ، و قول الرجل لامرأته . و في رواية : و حديث الرجل امرأته ، و حديث المرأة زوجها *
* الراوي:أم كلثوم بنت عقبة المحدث:الألباني - المصدر:السلسلة الصحيحة- الصفحة أو الرقم:545*
* خلاصة حكم المحدث:إسناده صحيح على شرط الشيخين  *

* سمى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحرب خدعة . *
* الراوي:أبو هريرة المحدث:البخاري - المصدر:صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم:3029*
* خلاصة حكم المحدث:[صحيح]*

* فالحرب خدعه و الخدعه كذب و مكر و دجل*
* و اليكم بالشيخ محمد حسان ليثبت كلامي

*[YOUTUBE]3BIDbhjdYL0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 فبراير 2012)

> * المسلم الامين جدا اللى امانته فاقت كل حدود اقتبس جملة من خمس كلمات فى  صفحة لكتاب 363 صفحة وتعمد مع سبق الاصرار والترصد ان يخفى شرح الاب متى  المسكين للقضية لاهوتيا *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 يناير 2016)

للرفع


----------

